# squid proxy server and transparent issue



## kwaslee (Apr 11, 2008)

i have set up my squid proxy server , its working fine the problem arose when i enable transparent squid via wccp .its not working at all below are my configuration and error am getting when restarting squid;

[[email protected] ~]# grep -v "^#" /etc/squid/squid.conf | sed -e '/^$/d'
http_port 3128 transparent
hierarchy_stoplist cgi-bin ?
acl QUERY urlpath_regex cgi-bin \?
cache deny QUERY
acl apache rep_header Server ^Apache
broken_vary_encoding allow apache
access_log /var/log/squid/access.log squid
refresh_pattern ^ftp: 1440 20% 10080
refresh_pattern ^gopher: 1440 0% 1440
refresh_pattern . 0 20% 4320
acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
acl manager proto cache_object
acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.255
acl to_localhost dst 127.0.0.0/8
acl SSL_ports port 443
acl Safe_ports port 80 # http
acl Safe_ports port 21 # ftp
acl Safe_ports port 443 # https
acl Safe_ports port 70 # gopher
acl Safe_ports port 210 # wais
acl Safe_ports port 1025-65535 # unregistered ports
acl Safe_ports port 280 # http-mgmt
acl Safe_ports port 488 # gss-http
acl Safe_ports port 591 # filemaker
acl Safe_ports port 777 # multiling http
acl CONNECT method CONNECT
acl LAN src 41.203.134.0/255.255.224.0 41.76.165.0 255.255.224.0
http_access allow manager localhost
http_access deny manager
http_access deny !Safe_ports
http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports
http_access allow localhost
http_access allow LAN
http_access deny all
http_reply_access allow all
icp_access allow all
httpd_accel_no_pmtu_disc on
coredump_dir /var/spool/squid
http_access allow all
httpd_accel_host virtual
httpd_accel_port 80
httpd_accel_with_proxy on
httpd_accel_uses_host_header on
http_port 80 transparent
http_port 41.73.192.14:8080 transparent
httpd_accel_host webcache.zantel.com
httpd_accel_single_host on
wccp2_version 4 
wccp2_weight 0
wccp2_router 41.73.192.13
wccp2_forwarding_method 1
wccp2_return_method 1
[[email protected] ~]# 


error :
[[email protected] ~]# /etc/init.d/squid restart
Stopping squid: 2010/04/12 11:41:34| parseConfigFile: line 4328 unrecognized: 'httpd_accel_host virtual'
2010/04/12 11:41:34| parseConfigFile: line 4329 unrecognized: 'httpd_accel_port 80'
2010/04/12 11:41:34| parseConfigFile: line 4330 unrecognized: 'httpd_accel_with_proxy on'
2010/04/12 11:41:34| parseConfigFile: line 4331 unrecognized: 'httpd_accel_uses_host_header on'
2010/04/12 11:41:34| parseConfigFile: line 4334 unrecognized: 'httpd_accel_host webcache.zantel.com'
2010/04/12 11:41:34| parseConfigFile: line 4336 unrecognized: 'httpd_accel_single_host on'
2010/04/12 11:41:34| parseConfigFile: line 4338 unrecognized: 'wccp2_version 4 '
. [ OK ]
Starting squid: . [ OK ]
[[email protected] ~]# 

does this affect the performance of the server ?? please anyone assist


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to Linux. I am sure that there is an easy fix for you. I would like to see a couple of things First, can you post what you get when you turn transparency off. Also, I am not that good with squid but I will try and find some stuff for you but this isn't my best subject, so I might be a little slow on finding information.

Cheers!


----------

